
White House Takes New Line After Dire Report on Death Toll - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/16/us/coronavirus-fatality-rate-white-house.html
======
bhk
... “we predict that transmission will quickly rebound if interventions are
relaxed.”

So we should expect another wave in China? Or is China a counterexample?

------
Merrill
>“We don’t have a clear exit strategy,” Dr. Ferguson said of the recommended
measures. “We’re going to have to suppress this virus — frankly, indefinitely
— until we have a vaccine.”

This seems to dismiss the possibility that drugs such as Chloroquine or
Kaletra could significantly reduce the need for hospitalization and/or
respiratory support.

Vaccines are unlikely to be ready before the epidemic burns itself out, so
therapeutic antiviral drugs would seem to be the only hope besides social
distancing.

~~~
threatofrain
It's also reasonable to think about the scenario where mutations are fast
enough to compromise any vaccine or herd immunity strategy.

